# Medical Request for Canada



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I recently had my medical examination performed for the immigration to Canada via the FSW route. For those who are going to under take the medical at some point, this is what you will need to know:

Before you undertake the medical, ensure that the details on the forms that have been sent to you are correct. Also provide to them the contact details of your local GP/Doctor and give any information with regards to your medical history and health problems that you may have had in your past.

During the medical, they will do the following:

1. Obtain a urine sample from you.
2. Obtain a blood sample from you. (For those individuals, who are petrified of injections dont be cos I didnt feel anything.)
3. Perform a Chest X-ray
4. Test your eyesight (if you wear spectacles/contact lens take them with you). 

However I have a few questions:

1. How long does it take to hear from the CIC after the medical?
2. What would be the next stage after the medical if all goes well?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

coyne20 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I recently had my medical examination performed for the immigration to Canada via the FSW route. For those who are going to under take the medical at some point, this is what you will need to know:
> 
> ...


1) The time could be 2/3 months or sooner. It depends on backlogs etc.
2) If medical(s) successful you'll be asked to send your passport.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

If the doctor had found anything they would have told you at the medical likewise with the x rays but the results can be found out within a week, you will be contacted soon by CIC and they will give time to reply (in our case 60 days to pay for visas)
usually it will take the length of time on the letter they will then contact you to send in your passports again a number of days will be given (45 days) but the passports will arrive sooner than this in our case 16 days, dont worry it all takes time


----------



## McM (Aug 12, 2010)

Hiya - I'm in the same boat. We had ours at the beginning of July so its been five weeks but no word. The letter we got with the medical instructions said we'd hear back in two to three months. So close yet still so far away - frustrating times - guess we just have to sit it out and wait to hear from them.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey there. I have been working on my paperwork and found that this will be required of me as well. However, I was told that I should do the medical exam BEFORE I submit my paperwork and that the medical facility would forward all my info to the immigration office. Also, I will be required to have up to 5 passport photo's. Does this sound right?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

American_Woman said:


> Hey there. I have been working on my paperwork and found that this will be required of me as well. However, I was told that I should do the medical exam BEFORE I submit my paperwork and that the medical facility would forward all my info to the immigration office. Also, I will be required to have up to 5 passport photo's. Does this sound right?


Why would you do the medical before you have an indication that your application is accepted for processing. There will be considerable cost and it may all be for nought.
The 5 photograph requirement seems correct.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

After processing initially they will contact you to go for medicals as for photos we have lost count on how many we have done, i think someone at the cic fancies me lol


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Re-posting an old thread to confirm is these points are still relevant.

Can someone confirm if these are the only tests that will be performed or is there anything else that I need to take care of?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
During the medical, they will do the following:

1. Obtain a urine sample from you.
2. Obtain a blood sample from you. (For those individuals, who are petrified of injections dont be cos I didnt feel anything.)
3. Perform a Chest X-ray
4. Test your eyesight (if you wear spectacles/contact lens take them with you). 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks





coyne20 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I recently had my medical examination performed for the immigration to Canada via the FSW route. For those who are going to under take the medical at some point, this is what you will need to know:
> 
> ...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is 5 years old.

Please start a _new_ thread with your queries.

This thread is now closed.


----------

